# My spawn is 6weeks



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

My spawn was 6 weeks old yesterday, is it time to give them their own space already? I see them chasing each other all over the place, I don't want them to cause each other any damage, but I thought I could leave them together a while longer. Could use any advise.
Thanks,


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

I also have a pair I'm trying to spawn, and she is dropping eggs when he gets near her, but not under the nest or in an embrace so the eggs are not fertilized. Is this because she may be a young female? Not sure what to do other than to just let them go and see what happens. Is this normal? My other pair did not do this at all. Still very new at breeding and don't see much on this issue. Thanks,


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

I can't really help you, but I thought I would congratulate you on your 6 week old fry 

I think if she is dropping eggs when he nears her it may be they arent a good match?!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

congrats on the fries ^-^ love to see pics of them
about the spawning thing, i am not sure i find that .... odd my girl strawberry never done that 
;=|


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Alot of females drop eggs before the act of spawning. over excitement could cause it.
If it's her first time breeding it could just be inexperience. If she's still got eggs to drop, let them try to breed. Once she's out of eggs, or there are issues such as bad fighting, remove her.

Congrats at getting to 6weeks. :3 You can start jarring aggressive ones if it's an issue AND you have a way to keep the jars heated. Do you have any pictures? I'd love to see their sizes.


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

I'll try to get some pics tomorrow...charging my camera battery..anxious to see what you all think.


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

*Baby pics*

Not sure how to edit the title to show new pics but here goes with some pics of my 6 wk old babies. I also have a new spawn today with the same male as these babies.

Let me know what you think, I have 17 fry in the 6wk old spawn.


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

Their tummies are ful of daphnia LOL.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

They are very cute. They look like they have a green shimmer to the 
Would you be able to post pics of the mum and dad?


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

The Dad is the HM from tailand in my avitar, the Mom was a dark HM (also from tailand) but she is my Mom's and I don't have her here. I'll look to see if I have some pics of her somewhere.


----------



## Gloria (Sep 22, 2011)

That's ok, was just interested to see what they'll start to look like as they colour up more. I love the colour of your male! And I love his LONG fins!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

they're just play fighting....
don't worry yet....
once u start seeing them attacking each other over an over and both of them is not backing down...
that's when you remove them....
nice size on your 6 week old fry....


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow your fry are huge! I have 2 1/2 month old fry that are the exact same size :shock: What do you feed them and how often? I would love to get growth like that! Plus your babies don't look over fed either, good job!!:-D


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Aww your babies are so cute <3 
xx


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Love the pictures of your fry. WOW, they are sure coloring up quick!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

If u want them to really color out...
Jar them up in a gallon+ by themself...
Keep the temp. Warm


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

Berta's rule, I fed mostly live foods for the for the first 4-5 weeks, since then I feed some frozen foods, they seem to love everything. my live foods were microworms and bbs, frozen foods are now bbs, daphnia, and finely chopped blood worms once in a while. Now they eat mostly frozen with a treat of live bbs once in a while.

I will try jarring a couple and see if it makes a difference in coloring, this is my first spawn so don't know all the tricks yet. But I'm pleased on how the spawn is growing, love watching them all the time lol.

Will post new pics soon.


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

I also feed twice a day, but not a lot either so I don't think they are getting over fed, they just seem happy little campers lol. The funny thing is that they are all about the same color right now, I expected different colors after reading so many other threads, they have a lot of red like their Daddy, but I did read that's usually the first color to show up so we will see how much they change as thet get older.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

karendawne said:


> Berta's rule, I fed mostly live foods for the for the first 4-5 weeks, since then I feed some frozen foods, they seem to love everything. my live foods were microworms and bbs, frozen foods are now bbs, daphnia, and finely chopped blood worms once in a while. Now they eat mostly frozen with a treat of live bbs once in a while.
> 
> I will try jarring a couple and see if it makes a difference in coloring, this is my first spawn so don't know all the tricks yet. But I'm pleased on how the spawn is growing, love watching them all the time lol.
> 
> Will post new pics soon.


Thanks so much for that! I only feed BBS, I wonder if that's why...I think I am gonna go ahead and get some micro worm cultures too. Are they pretty easy to keep alive and cultivate?


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Mircoworm are easy to keep alive...
But the down fall to them...
Is if you keep a culture more then a month without changing it...
It start to smell....


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Mircoworm are easy to keep alive...
> But the down fall to them...
> Is if you keep a culture more then a month without changing it...
> It start to smell....


Hmm ok I am gonna buy some and check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Give it a try....
After you do...
I don't think you will ever go back to bbs...


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree...microworms are a lot easier to use and keep. I usually keep four containers of them. I culture more when I have new spawns going. My tetras love them too!


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

As everyone says they are fairly easy to propogate and the fishies LOVE them!!! I just keep new batches going and feed them to all my other tropicals too!


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

will try the grindal....
there bigger and i think there easier then the mircoworm and the culture last longer.....


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

hey karendawne....
how big is your 7 week old fry?????
are they showing more color?????
yeah come a see my 6 week old fry that i post on my albums (the little one).
start to take pix when there four week old....
have been taking some each week.....


----------



## karendawne (Sep 16, 2011)

Sorry curlyfatbottom, sorry haven't taken any new pics...I've been pretty sick but hope to get some in a couple of days.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Aw wow, yeah microworms are way easier to culture than BBS (imo) and last alot longer as long as you don't let it go too long without re-culturing.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Cool.
Can't wait to see your fish


----------

